# Found banded pigeon near Easton Pa



## dedekorz (Jun 26, 2014)

This pigeon has been on my porch all day, saw it was banded, 1 blue, 1 white, IF GE 2012 236 brood 5000 ( think it read brood) From research it belongs to Greater Elizabeth club in NJ. I have emailed them & others, no reply yet. Would like to return it to
owner if not going to be killed or to another no kill place for
adoption. I have fed it wild bird seed & water, which it eats &
drinks, does not look injured, wings move fine, walks fine. I have it
inside for tonight as so the critters don't get it, Now morning & still doing fine. But my dog wants it bad!! This beautiful bird needs to find it's forever home. I am located 7 miles north of Easton near Martins Creek Pa. Any help you could give me would be appreciated. Thank you for your time, Dee


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The bird needs to be captured in order for it to be rescued and to keep it from being predator food as well as it needs to be examined. It is hanging around because it is lost or sick or both.

It is domestic and used to being housed and fed. 

Here is a link with ideas on capturing the bird. FEED only under in trap, as that is the great motivator. You can use an upside down laundry basket and pry it open with a stick and string and then put food under it. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html *


----------



## dedekorz (Jun 26, 2014)

It is safe & secured, away from harm as stated in post.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you tried calling the owner on record?

*


----------



## dedekorz (Jun 26, 2014)

I have been in touch with the club (as of a few minutes ago) & waiting call from owner. Hopefully they will get back to me asap


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dedekorz said:


> I have been in touch with the club (as of a few minutes ago) & waiting call from owner. ****Hopefully they will get back to me asap


*Thank you for the update.

**I hope they do too. Some people will take a week or more to get back with the finder, or not at all. Sometimes the clubs that lists the band numbers of the bird has sold it to another person and that can complicate things if accurate records aren't kept. *


----------



## dedekorz (Jun 26, 2014)

I hope not. I can't keep it much longer & am worried something might get it if I let him loose.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dedekorz said:


> I hope not. I can't keep it much longer & am worried something might get it if I let him loose.


Do not release. There are alternatives, if the owner doesn't call. There may even be a local pigeon fancier near you.


----------



## dedekorz (Jun 26, 2014)

Owner has not called back, couldn't leave message. The few places I have contacted won't take it. Every website or email I try to send, come back undelivered or back to the same place. Can you help me find one in the Allentown Easton or surrounding areas? I won't release it. Starting to get attached to it, even the dog has settled down around it. lol.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

If there is nothing wrong,, no injuries to the bird,, then simply feeding him and a couple days rest is most likely all he needs to get his head back on straight!! More than likely if you release him, he will continue on his journey home!! Or feeding him has gotten him to consider your place home. Be free little birdie is my opinion!! That is as long as the owner has not contacted you within a reasonable amount of time!!


----------



## dedekorz (Jun 26, 2014)

This was before I caught it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm so sorry you are getting no response. It is so frustrating, some people just band the bird as it is a requirement to fly them but are absolutely irresponsible when it comes to a lost bird or it could still be a case of communication issues, old phone numbers, info not transferred to new owner...

What a lovely bird.

You can adopt the bird out on our forum in the adoption section if you get no response in the next week or two. 

Have you been able to find a pet store that carries pigeon food that might be able to refer you?..or a local avian vet?...or keep the bird, iff you get no response. *


----------



## dedekorz (Jun 26, 2014)

I want to thank everyone that help me & this beautiful bird find a new home! You people rock!!! It now has a great home ( & not with me, lol. I do miss it )


----------



## JulieB. (Jun 7, 2015)

*homing pigeon*

I was just wondering who took your pigeon. I have one that has been hanging around my yard and I would like to make sure he finds a safe home.


----------



## dedekorz (Jun 26, 2014)

JulieB. said:


> I was just wondering who took your pigeon. I have one that has been hanging around my yard and I would like to make sure he finds a safe home.


Post a new thread on here about it would be my suggestion. There are alot of great people on this board who can help you  Good luck!


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I would adore to adopt as I am currently finishing my loft and have a nice indoor loft


----------

